# "Mosaik" bei Filmen entfernen



## NoF@te (23. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Ihr kennt doch diese "Mosaiks" die man in einem Film einblendet um etwas zu zensieren oder um z.B. jmd. unkenntlich zu machen.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist es möglich so ein Mosaik zu entfernen...also den Originalfilm "wiederherzustellen"?
Gibt es Software dazu? Filmdokument ist ein *.WMV

THX!
Gr33tz & mor3
NoF@te


----------



## >Ralph (15. März 2002)

nein, es ist nicht möglich dieses mosaik zu entfernen, weil die daten (meistens ja ein gesicht, der kriminelle z.B.)gar nicht mehr vorhanden sind. sie wurden verfremdet. dass was du so in amerikanischen movies siehst, wie sie nachher ein klares, scharfes gesicht erhalten, tja, dass funktioniert nicht...

>ralph
--------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. März 2002)

Du kannst ja auch keinen angezogenen Menschen digital nackt machen. So wie er wirklich aussieht. Weil: Im Bild wird nicht gespeichert, was unter dem Verwischten liegt.


----------



## NoF@te (15. März 2002)

Ach Schade 

Naja Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gr33tz & mor3
NoF@te


----------

